# hazy car headlights



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Go to Autozone and pick a headlight renew kit, they work wonders

Mark


----------



## Hammer450R (Aug 17, 2012)

I wetsand them with 2000 grit paper


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Some dupont #7 auto polish and a clean soft rag.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If the haze is from a popped seal and is on the inside, just get a new assembly complete will all new bulbs for about $50.

My 1999 Jimmy SLT had a popped seal got all for about the same amount. Mine had high, low, driving and signals. I had it in when I got an oil change from my mechanic and when he saw the box he installed one unit for no charge because it took about a minute to do.

I felt good until he told me I could bought the same thing 3 blocks down the street without the online freight (regional office with few signs).

Dick


----------



## Isabell (Oct 30, 2012)

Why don't you visit an auto repair shop? They really can help you out. There is one in my area. Coleman Auto Restoration Systems, I have seen their work its just amazing. I am sure they can treat your headlights too.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Hammer450R said:


> I wetsand them with 2000 grit paper


Works but for the novice Meguires and Mothers sell a kit for about $20.00


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's a fairly detailed write-up from a car forum. It's all pretty standard - getting rid of the haze on the EXTERNAL surface ( like mentioned above, if you have a bad seal and haze is in the inside..... ), just increasingly finer grades of sandpaper.

http://www.lincolnvscadillac.com/showthread.php?t=74933&highlight=headlight

Where this one goes on a tangent is the use of mineral spirits and spar urethane once finished to seal the surface. It's a losing battle once the plastic starts to "dry-rot", you'll be doing it over ( and over ) again as they'll haze over. I polished the lenses on one of my cars crystal clear, and W/I 6 months the worst of the two started getting bad again, now it's just like it was pre-polish.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I replace the lens. Try Certi-fit for cheap replacements.


----------

